# Mutant Spider



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is my Giant Mutant Spider. Props go out to Spider Ryder for the inspiration and basic structure.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhRD5fNLGmk"]YouTube- Mutant Spider[/nomedia]

Do you think I need to add more bulk to the legs?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i think it looks great


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The legs are fine just the way they are. Real spiders tend to have delicate looking legs, so this is art imitating life


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh man , I LOVE it! He's perfect! Now you gotta tell us how you made him! You said Spider Rider inspired this one? Gotta look it up now...


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Looks awesome. I'd love to get a look at how you built the frame. Nice work - you've been busy.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks friggin' awesome Chris. I'm building a spider for Halloween as well. Where did you get the spider sound effects for the video? I've been looking all over the web for something like that. Get it? Web? Er..nevermind.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love your spider, and the legs look fine. I'd like a how-to also.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Beautiful arachnid, dude! Love to see a how-to, and don't touch those legs!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That thing looks .... GREAT! I agree, DON'T touch those legs!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is a How 2.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_FiLM7TWSw"]YouTube- Mutant Spider How 2[/nomedia]


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yikes, that is freaky. The sound is awesome. Legs are great IMO.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Now that's a spider. Very well done and I agree with everyone else, the legs look great as they are.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Freaky spider!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That is such a great prop man! And I love when people make videos to watch. Thanks for posting this, it rocks!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I agree with everyone else here, he's awesome and I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

the only way he could be better is if he could dance the charleston LOL great job


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Totally evil looking. Shelob would be proud!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I will totally be making one of these this year. Looks great.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That is wicked cool Chris. Now if I can only come up with a way to squeeze that into this year's concept.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Great job Chris, he looks fanatstic. And excellent spider sounds, very creepy!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I like the thin legs - Great Job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I hate spiders...
this looks great ..legs are good proportion I think.


----------

